# Dr Anna's House & Surgery, Germany - July 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 14, 2014)

The history of how Dr Anna’s House came by its name seems to be unknown, it’s well documented that there appears to be no reference to a doctor named Anna who worked at this Surgery which also doubled as residential accommodation. The only doctor’s who appear to be referenced in documentation at the place were a Doctor K who lived at the Surgery with his Wife and his partner in the business Dr C who also worked at the Surgery. There are many reports doing the rounds that seem to suggest that Dr Anna died in a car crash in the 1980’s however there doesn’t appear to be anything to suggest this information is accurate. What I have been able to establish is that DR K passed away at some point in 1988 cause of death I haven’t been able to establish. His wife however who was born in 1906 lived on well past her 100th Birthday and the last I could establish was alive and well in 2010!

After the death of her Husband the surgery was rented out to other doctors who used the place as a Urology Clinic, it appears that the Doctors’ wife continued to live at the property until somewhere between 2000-2010 when she moved into a nursing home leaving the property abandoned.

This place is quite a well know popular spot in the urban exploration scene. I’ve been familiar with Dr Anna’s House for several years and its been on the to do list for quite some time. I’m glad that it ended up being the first German location I had the opportunity to visit. I was pleasantly surprised that this place wasn’t a bit of a disappointment. I had heard rumours of recent vandalism and damage which was true but no where near as bad as I had imagined.

There is so much to see at this derelict Surgery with with ground floor / basement level which houses the medical theatre rooms complete with operating tables. Plenty of objects remained from the medical use of the building, tables littered with instruments, cupboards and shelves full of bottles of liquids and medicines. Upstairs was the more residential area with an obvious reception area, a piano room and the kitchens, up another level and you found the bedrooms and bathrooms.

As you’ll see below this is a rather photo heavy post with endless photographic opportunities I can understand why this place is so popular. I believe at least 10 other people visited the Surgery whilst we were there. Favourite bits have to be the jars of body parts and the medical rooms in the basement / ground floor. Upstairs was equally interesting with the stuffed fox in the bedroom and the grand piano. Also a special thanks to Lowri for posing for a couple of shots  Enjoy the pics 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





Thanks for checking out the report, higher res copies of the above photos and loads more from here on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/11/07/urbex-dr-annas-haus-aka-dr-annas-house-somewhere-germany-july-2014/


----------



## HughieD (Dec 15, 2014)

Absolutely and utterly stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunning as always! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 15, 2014)

That is incredible - nice find and some seriously great shots


----------



## decker (Dec 15, 2014)

Toll ..!! I am creepily fascinated by this place.. like a scene from a horror movie .. excellent pics !


----------



## Mr beady (Dec 15, 2014)

ace mate, need to get my arse in gear and go on tour


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot for all the kind comments! It really was something else this place! Been on my to do list for ages! Wasn't sure what state it would be in at this point but surprisingly pretty well preserved.


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Dec 18, 2014)

Amazing pictures, I am always astounded that places like this are still around. How cool is that bed?!


----------



## margatt (Dec 19, 2014)

What an incredible find… great photos that do capture the sirit of the place. I’m envious!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Stunning photography as always mate. I need to see this place for myself. Great write up and cracking set of pics. Keep it up


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 19, 2014)

Love the jars!! Looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheers guys the bed is pretty wicked and the Jars are the big winner! They are what drew my interest to this place


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 21, 2014)

A stunning set of photos, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow, supercool.....loving the style and so much left behind...great work


----------

